# 2009 Versa 1.6 5MT Drain Plug Washer?



## n1np (Feb 6, 2006)

I am doing the basic maintenance on my 2009 Versa 1.6 Sedan myself. 

When I went to the dealer for supplies, I was told there was no crush washer on the 5MT drain plug, so they could not sell me one. The car came with a crush washer on the drain plug, so I expect it is possible to purchase one.

Could someone provide a part number for the 5MT drain plug crush washer (so I can get it by part number) or provide a part number for it from any similar car (Versa 1.8, Sentra, etc.)? I have already changed the transmission oil twice and re-used the washer.

Any help is apreciated.

Ben N1NP


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Most auto supply shops should have suitable washers as long as you know the thread size of your drain plug.


----------

